# Tecumseh H70 130067 - primer bulb/line



## bcmchong (Mar 21, 2010)

I have an old Ariens snowthrower and when I bought it off the previous owner it had a heater box covering the carb with the primer bulb missing. I ordered a new primer bulb and line to replace it but I don't see where to attach the line to the carb. Can someone please offer any suggestions? My email is [email protected]. Please email directly. thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There should be a nipple on the carburetor on the back side near the fuel inlet, close to the mounting boss where the carburetor attaches to the manifold.


----------



## bcmchong (Mar 21, 2010)

I have another snowblower and the carb on that engine does have a small nipple where the primer line attaches to. I don't see any nipple at all on this Ariens. If I'm looking directly at the air intake side of the carb, I can see the fuel line from the gas tank attaching to a nipple on the right and the muffler is located on the left. Other than the fuel line nipple, there isn't another one that I can see. I'll take a picture and post it.


----------



## relics (Mar 27, 2010)

A lot of the older ariens machines do not use a primer.So i would say something is or has been changed on your machine


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah most of those old ariens has a push valve that blocked the inlet of the carb and acted as an extra choke. If your engine had the heaterbox it might have a spot for the primer but no primer.


----------



## relics (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes the set up looks like this ! This is a 1968 Ariens with original 6HP Tecumseh engine


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep. the "primer" on that is just as justin said. Just a "double" choke.


----------

